# VPN-Verbindung über Java



## Tangarama (4. Aug 2017)

Hallo, 

finde leider nicht den "Einstiegspunkt" wo ich mich zu dem Thema einlesen kann. 
Möchte über ein Java-Programm eine VPN-Verbindung herstellen, z.B. über VPN.SH. 
Ist sowas möglich?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Dukel (4. Aug 2017)

Du willst die VPN verbindung steuern (Aufbauen, beenden) oder über das VPN mit einem Ziel kommunizieren?
Bei ersterem musst du die Appliktion steuern. Evtl. gibt es CLI Befehle, die du ausführen kannst.


----------



## Tangarama (4. Aug 2017)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Du willst die VPN verbindung steuern (Aufbauen, beenden) oder über das VPN mit einem Ziel kommunizieren?


Danke für die Antwort. Ich wollte mit meiner zu schreibenden Applikation die VPN-Verbindung aufbauen, Daten rumsenden, VPN-Verbindung schliessen. 

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Thallius (4. Aug 2017)

Es gibt glaube ich einen Wrapper für openVPN. Such einfach mal danach. Aber stell dir das nicht so einfach vor selber eine VPN Verbindung aufzubauen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Tangarama (4. Aug 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt glaube ich einen Wrapper für openVPN. Such einfach mal danach. Aber stell dir das nicht so einfach vor selber eine VPN Verbindung aufzubauen.


Vielen Dank! Werde ich mir mal ansehen. Wie gesagt, ich hatte wirklich keinen Ansatzpunkt nach was ich suchen könnte, respektive sollte. 

Mal sehen, ob ich das irgendwie gebacken bekomme 

Grüße


----------

